# VK | New store sneak peak



## Stroodlepuff (3/9/18)

Guess where 

PS if you pay attention to the forum you may be able to guess. 






Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro (3/9/18)

Is it in Cape Town yet?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (3/9/18)

Benoni

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/18)

Looking good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/9/18)

Farrarmere, Benoni


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/9/18)

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/9/18)

Official Grand opening to be announced but we are open for trade to serve in the East Rand!​

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Chanelr (20/9/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 145932
> 
> 
> Official Grand opening to be announced but we are open for trade to serve in the East Rand!​


This is so great to see.
Will definitely be popping in


----------



## Silver (22/9/18)

Congrats on the new shop @Stroodlepuff !
Wishing you guys well with it


----------

